# Help! Oxycodone & Breastfeeding??



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

I have a terrible infection in my tooth but my dentist wont do anything to it until I've been on antibiotics for a week. I'm in terrible, terrible pain. He wanted me to contact my regular MD to get a recommendation on which pain meds I can take while breastfeeding, but by the time I got out of the dentist, my dr.'s office was closed so I can't talk to them until tomorrow. I tried tylenol and ibuprofin and neither even took the edge off.

In desperation I took a 5 mg oxycodone that I had left over from my c-section with the logic that it was prescribed post partum so it must be safe, right? But then I got worried and started googling and now I'm worried. My DS is 9 weeks old and exclusively breastfed. I don't have a pump so no supply of pumped milk to use.

What should I do?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't want to give medical advice...but I'll tell you what I did. I took Percoset (oxycodone and Tylenol) for my back surgery and nursed DS. He was 16 mos at the time. I used reasoning similar to yours - they allow women to nurse after c-sections. I used the smallest dose possible to ease the pain.

I was upset that the surgeon told me to pump and dump when most of the evidence suggested that percoset was fine. (same with the anesthesiologist who said to wait 24 hours after surgery - when c-section moms can nurse as soon as they are able to hold the baby.)

I would be more concerned about the breastfeeding relationship than the very small amount of drug in the breastmilk.

I would also be more concerned about the antibiotic that will be delivered orally to your nursling via your breastmilk.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

if they prescribed it to you postpartum, i would say its safe.

iirc, it is safe according to hale...

i do not have a copy handy.

did you check kellymom??


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

kellymom says its L3- moderately safe


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

Thank you!

I just checked Kellymom and it's L3. I feel a little better about it, but in looking at the list on Kellymom it doesn't look like any of the typical prescription pain meds are any better than L3. I don't think I can make it a week without something stronger than OTC tylenol or ibuprofin.

ASusan - can you tell me more about being concerned about the antibiotic? I'm not thrilled about taking it because I'm worried babe and/or I will develop yeast problems - is there more I should know beyond that? I was planning to pick up some probiotics tomorrow in hopes of minimizing yeast problems.


----------

